# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  دليل مصلحه الاحوال المدنيه

## هيثم الفقى

*دليل خدمات قطاع الاحوال المدنية:
يتولى قطاع مصلحة الأحوال المدنية تحديد الرقم القومى للمواطنين منذ مولدهم كما يقدم كافة الخدمات الخاصة المتعلقة بالحالة المدنية للمواطنين من حيث الميلاد والزواج والطلاق والوفاة وتسجيلها وإصدار الوثائق والمستندات الدالة عليها داخل وخارج البلاد 
ك كما يقوم القطاع بتصحيح البيانات المدونة بالسجلات بناء على طلب المواطن وبعد اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية المقررة - كذا الأسماء والديانة والجنسية بعد اكتمال الإجراءات الخاصة بها ونورد فيما يلى قائمة بتلك الخدمات: 
وقائع الميلاد:*
*·* *استخراج شهادة الميلاد أول مرة*
*·* *استخراج صورة قيد شهادة ميلاد لأول مرة مميكنة*
*·* *استخراج صورة قيد شهادة ميلاد للقنصليات بالخارج*
*·* *فحص طلب قيد ساقط الميلاد إذا تقدم بالطلب قبل مرور عام من تاريخ الميلاد*
*·* *فحص طلب قيد ساقط الميلاد إذا تقدم بالطلب بعد مرور عام من تاريخ الميلاد*
*وقائع الزواج والطلاق:*
*·* *استخراج صورة قيد الزواج*
*·* *استخراج صورة قيد الطلاق*
*وقائع الوفاة :*
*·* *استخراج شهادة الوفاة أول مرة*
*·* *استخراج صورة قيد شهادة وفاة مميكنه*
*·* *فحص طلب قيد ساقط الوفاة إذا تقدم بالطلب قبل مرور عام من تاريخ الوفاة*
*·* *فحص طلب قيد ساقط الوفاة (ذا تقدم بالطلب بعد مرور عام من تاريخ الوفاة*
*إصدار بطاقات تحقيق الشخصية / قيد الأسرة:*
*·* *إصدار بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية الجديدة المميكنه (أول مرة-بدل فاقد-بدل تالف-تغيير بيانات)*
*·* *مستخرج قيد الأسرة*
*·* *تغيير/ تصحيح قيود الأحوال المدنية*
*·* *تغيير قيود الأحوال المدنية المدونة بالسجلات*
*·* *تصحيح قيود الأحوال المدنية المدونة بالسجلات*
*
وفى هذا الإطار فقد تم إنشاء قاعدة قومية لبيانات كافة المواطنين وإصدار بطاقات تحقيق الشخصية تحمل لرقم القومي وفى هذا الإطار تم افتتاح عدد (10) مراكز إصدار لبطاقات الرقم القومي موزعة على مستوى الجمهورية وكذا عدد (30) موقع لإصدار شهادات الميلاد المميكنه بالإضافة لعدد (275) منفذ لتصوير المواطنين لتيسير استخراج بطاقات الرقم القومي لهم وكذا تم انشاء مركز لانتاج البطاقات الخام بمدينه السادس من اكتوبر. 
قيد المواليد 
يجب التبليغ عن المواليد خلال 15 يوما من تاريخ حدوث الولادة – وذلك بالتقدم الى مكتب الصحة الذى حدثت فى دائرته الولادة ويكون التبليغ عن وقائع الميلاد التى حدثت للمصريين فى الخارج خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ حدوثها وذلك لقنصلية جمهورية مصر العربية بالخارج – او لقسم سجل مدنى المركز الرئيسى بالقطاع البريد الموصى عليه فى حالة عدم وجود قنصلية ، ويكون التبليغ من نسختين على نموذج مجانى بمكتب الصحة بمعرفة من له حق التبليغ ومعه ما يؤيد صحة الواقعة وصحة بيانات الوالدين والعلاقة الشرعية بينهما وتحرر شهادة الميلاد عقب قيدها مباشرة وتسلم للمواطن ويقوم مكتب الصحة بإرسال التبليغات للسجل المدنى الذى يتولى بدوره قيدها مرة أخرى بدفتر مواليد السجل ثم إرسالها للقطاع لإدخالها بياناتها على الحاسب الآلي وتحديد الرقم القومي للمولود 
قيد الوفاة 
يجب التبليغ عن الوفاة الى مكتب الصحة فى الجهة التى حدثت بها الوفاة وذلك خلال 24 ساعة من تاريخ الوفاة او ثبوتها ويكون التبليغ عن واقعات الوفاة التى حدثت للمواطنين المقيمين بالخارج الى القنصلية المصرية هناك خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ حدوثها – او سجل مدنى المركز الرئيسى بالقطاع – بالبريد الموصى عليه فى حالة عدم وجود قنصلية لمصر هناك – ويكون التبليغ بمعرفة المكلفين به من نسختين على النماذج المجانية المعدة لذلك اذا حدثت واقعة الوفاة لاحد المواطنين أثناء رحلة العودة من السفر بالخارج فيكون التبليغ عن الواقعة الى مكتب الصحة أو الجهه الصحية في ميناء الوصول خلال 24ساعة 
يقوم مكتب الصحة بإصدار شهادة الوفاة عقب قيدها مباشرة وتسلم للمواطن – ويقوم مكتب الصحة بإرسال التبليغات للسجل المدنى لقيدها بسجلات الوفاة ثم إرسالها للقطاع لإدخال البيان بالحاسب*







*استخراج بطاقات الرقم القومي المميكنة*

*استخراج بطاقات الرقم القومي المميكنة
أولاً : المستندات المطلوبة لاستخراج بطاقة الرقم القومى ( اول مرة )
- استمارة الحصول على بطاقة الرقم القومي - بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية ( شخصية /عائلية ) او جواز سفر لاثبات شخصية المواطن - صورة ضوئية لشهادة الميلاد ان وجدت - صورة لوثيقة الزواج او البطاقة العائلية للزوج ( بالنسبة للزوجات فقط ) - اعتماد المهنة من النقابة المختصة لاصحاب المهن النقابية - تقديم خطاب التأمينات للعاملين بالقطاع الخاص - إرفاق صورة ضوئية لشهادة السجل التجاري الساري وبعـد الاطـلاع عـلى الأصل ( لاصحاب النشاط التجاري ) - إرفاق صورة ضوئية من المؤهل الدراسي ( بعد الاطلاع على الأصل ) فى حالة إثبات المؤهل الدراسي 

فى حالة طلب تغيير محل الإقامة يتم إثباته بموجب عقد موثق او إيصال كهرباء او غاز او تليفون او إقرار أحد الأقارب فى حالة طلب تغيير محل الإقامة لديه على ان يكون هذا العنوانمثبتا ببطاقة القريب الشخصية او العائلية ولا يشترط لمن بلغوا سته عشر عاما من الذكور والإناث استخراج بطاقة ورقية حيث يمكن اثبات الشخصية بكافة طرق الإثبات ( جواز سفر كارنيه جهه الدراسة /إقرار : الاب/الام / الاخ / العم/ الزوجة / الابناء / الجد / الخال ) 
بالنسبة لأرباب المعاشات او ذوى المؤهلات العلمية بالبطاقات الشخصية او العائلية لا يشترط إعادة اعتماد الاستمارات اذا كان المطلوب إثبات نفس المهنة 

ثانيا : المستندات المطلوبة لاعادة انتاج بطاقة الرقم القومى ( بدل فاقد/ تالف ) بنفس البيانات 
- استمارة الحصول على بطاقة الرقم القومي ( يشار بعلامة صح عند اختيار سبب الطلب بدل فاقد/ تالف ) 

ثالثا : المستندات المطلوبة لاعادة إنتاج بطاقة الرقم القومى ( تغيير بيانات ) 
- استمارة الحصول على بطاقة الرقم القومي ( يشار بعلامة "صح" عند اختيار سبب الطلب تغيير بيانات ) - تسلم البطاقة المميكنه - تقديم المستند الدال على التغيير فى البيانات ( الوظيفة / جهة العمل / الحالة العلمية / الحالة الاجتماعية / الديانة الخ ) 

رابعا : مكان تأدية الخدمة 
- يتقدم المواطن بالاستمارة والمرفقات إلى اقرب منفذ لمحل إقامته من المنافذ المنتشرة على مستوى الجمهورية والموضحة بهذا الدليل 

خامساً : الرسوم المقررة 
- (15) جنيه للاستمارة العادية - (75) جنيه للاستمارة المستعجلة 

سادسا : مـــــدة الاصـــدار 
- خمسة عشر يوما للاستمارة العادية - 72 ساعة للاستمارة المستعجلة*
*استخراج شهادات الميلاد المميكنه 
المستندات المطلوبة لاستخراج شهادة الميلاد المميكنه 

أولا : نموذج (40) طلب الحصول على صورة وثيقة أو مستند 

ثانيا : في حالة عدم الاستدلال أو اختلاف بيانات ميلاد المواطن بالحاسب يجب على المواطن إرفاق مستخرج شهادة الميلاد أو صورة ضوئية معتمدة 

ثالثا : من له الحق في استخراج شهادة الميلاد المميكنه (نفسه /الأب/الام / الأخ / العم/ الزوجة / الأبناء / الجد / الخال) 

رابعا : مكان تأدية الخدمة يتقدم المواطن إلى اقرب منفذ لمحل اقامته من المنافذ المنتشرة على مستوى الجمهورية والموضحة بهذا الدليل 

خامساً : الرسوم المقررة (5) جنيه لشهادة الميلاد المميكنه شاملة سعر النماذج والطوابع 

سادسا : مـــــدة الاصـــدار في نفس يوم تقديم الطلب 

استخراج بطاقات الرقم القومي وشهادات الميلاد المميكنه عن طريق الإنترنت اولاً : كيفية تأدية الخدمة 

*
*- الدخول على موقع الإنترنت تحت مسمى www.cso.gov.eg - تدوين بيانات الطالب والمستفيد - السداد من خلال البطاقة الائتمانية او نظام الدفع عند الاستلام 

ثانيا : الوثائق التى يمكن استخراجها بأسلوب الحكومة الإلكترونية من خلال الإنترنت هي : - بطاقة رقم قومي ( بدل فاقد / تالف)*

----------

